#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [活動回顧] 8/16台大CWT照片~獸裝~受裝~...疑!?

## 白狼 小舞

大家好阿~小舞來貼照片哩~精選出其中的40張來貼~  :Wink:  

此次台大CWT照片~小舞共拍了400張~  :Shocked:  

好啦~廢話不多說~照片來也...

------------------  分  隔  線  --------------------

獸裝照片~(一般) 共計12張 

照片在此



將將~新裝亮相~ :Wink:  

 
灰狼 & 藍狐 ~ 笑一個  :Smile:  


狼:歡迎來到我的後宮阿~(笑!
狐:疑!?狼~你說啥...(呆!


阿~好可愛阿~抱走哩... :P 


太可愛了啦~抱起來~帶走啦~  :Very Happy:  


獸裝~合照...疑!?少了一隻~跑哪去了!?


獸裝~合照...裝可愛~又少了一隻~算了...不理牠了...  :Neutral:  


狼:嗨~親愛的~今晚有空嗎? :Wink: 

 
狼:不要拋棄我~
犬:不要丟下我~


狼:我們被偷拍了~
犬:疑!?啥...


看我的~帥氣擊鼓......  :Wink:  


嗨~別被我迷倒啦...  :Mr. Green:  

END    
    


獸裝照片~(劇情版)~共計 15 張

劇情 1




狼:喂! 向左邊一點啦~


狼:發現伊莉莎白~
白:疑!?(呆


狼:跟鏡頭說聲"嗨~"
白:嗨~~~


狼:白~~(向白挨近...
狐:白~~(向白挨近...
白:ㄜ~~(呆!?


狼:嘿嘿~中計了喔~(咬住...
狐:喔耶~食物食物~(啃食...
白:阿~~咬我幹嗎!?(痛!!!

劇情 1 END    
    
 

劇情 2



犬:阿~被帶走了~(牽


狼:犬~~~別走阿...(大喊


狼:嗚~嗚~嗚~~~(哭


犬:我不走~我不走...(蹲在地上


犬:狼~快來救我阿~嗚...  :Crying or Very sad:  

劇情 2 END    
    
 

劇情 3



犬:疑!?那是什麼?
狼:什麼東東阿~?


狼:有食物耶~我要吃...
犬:食物食物~(把狼推開


狼:犬~你不是愛我的嗎!?
犬:食物擺中間~愛情放兩邊~(大喊


犬:好吃~好吃~(幸福樣~


狼:嗚~犬...你...  :Crying or Very sad:  

劇情 3 END    
    
 

閃光照片 (13張)~請慎入~  :Wink:  
(請先戴上J.C.牌太陽眼鏡喔)

照片在此



將將~咱們很登對吧~  :Very Happy:  


碰碰鼻子~進一步認識~  :Wink:  


手勾手~肩並肩~約會去啦~  :Surprised:  


來吧~鐵達尼號~招牌動作~ :P 


在一個~浪漫的午後~(啾~  :Embarassed:  


浪漫的小角落~閃光 1


浪漫的小角落~閃光 2


浪漫的小角落~閃光 3


狼 & 犬 的愛~  :Mr. Green:  


狼:嫁給我吧~犬...  :Cool:  
犬:嗯~我答應~(羞  :Embarassed:  


點前請三思


狼:既然嫁給俺了~犬...(推倒犬
犬:狼...你~你...(好害羞  :Embarassed:  


將將~愛的結晶!!(疑?這是...???    
    



非禮勿視


在不遠處的角落中~藍狐發現了"獵物"... :P     
    




呼~都貼完啦~貼的好累...  :jcdragon-@@:  

以上言論與對話~不代表本狼立場~
劇情內容~純屬虛構~如有雷同~純屬巧合~

看完後請發表一下您的感言吧~  :Wink:

----------


## 克萊西恩

哇哇好棒
當天我應該勤快一點照相的..
還有犬和狼的糟糕畫面呢? (死
在貼多一點的啦

----------


## phoenix411

很棒的照片喔~~很可愛的說~~~

----------


## 遠方

親愛的小舞:
      你貼的圖，照的像不但清晰閃亮(  :驚訝-不會吧!:  )，標題更是撼動獸心! :冒汗:  你照相的技術跟專業的相比可說是過之而無不及，除了驚歎外還是驚歎... 
.......
.......
.......
.......
.......
.......
.......

以上言論百分之八十虛構，如有雷同單純巧合。
雖是如此，仍很感謝小舞拍了這麼多歡樂的照片，雖本狼無法參予，卻有一種身歷其境的愉悅感，所以謝啦。

----------


## 戌天沃牙

阿沃這還有照片說~XD"
有空在放上來吧~~
當天的友需要的話可以跟我拿@@"""
小舞和楓狼那張照片我笑好久~哈哈XDDD
CWT外拍萬歲~~XDDD

----------


## 白狼 小舞

小舞手中的照片都貼好啦~貼的好歡樂阿~  :Mr. Green:  

也煩請其他有獸裝照的獸有們~將照片貼與此帖喔~  :Wink:

----------


## 那岐

真正閃光的那些小舞沒拍到

（謎：那已經是閃光彈爆炸的等級吧﹦  ﹦）

本來是龍龍扮演公犬我是母狼...
結果越來越像....龍是母犬...我是公狼XD""

整個就亂了（尤其是鐵達尼）

----------


## 布雷克

拍到我了

我倆是被隱藏的閃光呀~~!

戴火焰黑帽子的就是我XD

----------


## 芬里尔

不看霸王帖~ （話說以前一直幹這事的……）
好萌啊~ 羨慕~ （星星眼）
我也好想去玩……（一海之隔啊……）
話說 大陸這種活動還真是貧乏…… 無緣了……
話說 自己還沒有獸裝…… 不會做…… 沒材料……
呃 大陸爲什麽這麽嚴肅……
不過超越時間地點過去的話 也是小狼一只吧XD（炸）

----------


## 楓狼

一切都是幻覺我嚇不倒我的!!

小舞最後一張不能貼拉=ˇ=

有未滿18的

----------


## 極地尋找

嘩嘩嘩~

有很多照片耶

每張都拍很好,角落超棒的! (光眼)

特別是"浪漫的小角落~閃光 3"

最有感覺,重點是...

舌頭有對到!!
(迷: ?)
(極:有舌吻的感覺~(心)

----------


## 蒼月

我被貼上去啦~
好害羞~
下次目標是把那那吃掉[嚇

----------


## 幻影紅虎

好可愛的照片優
希望多貼一點
怎麼還有十八歲禁的動作
是太可愛想要抱走
啥~要做禁忌作為?
太重口味了吧!!
台大公益大家做得辛苦了~~
給點鼓勵!!

----------


## 狐狸

之前去獸聚時,有不少日本毛毛獸說想要看台灣的毛毛裝
所以就開給他們看,也多虧龍龍上傳的youtube影片~~不少日本獸都看過了呢
呵呵

大家都說不錯喔~~~

我好久沒有去同人展了....
狐狸裝要畢業帶回台灣後才會參加XD

----------


## 寄生　狼

鳴嘩!!!!!!
都好可愛好帥呀!!!!!!(?)
我好想過去擁抱一下~~~~

(驚)我見到伊月!

----------


## 混血狼狗

非常羡慕。这里真是人才多多啊。

----------

